# Wunderkin: An Awesome Site



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 16, 2010)

There is a site called Wunderkin. It is a site where you can raise and breed dragons based on the elements on Fire, Wind, Water, and Earth. The dragons have a lot of different personalities, stats, and more to make them unique. There are several things you can do, like battle dragons, train them, plus the ability to look at some of the items the game has to offer. You can explore the world, go to the market square, and more.

The site is still in development, and you can't register, but the forums are open. You can register there, and chat some, while you wait for the site to open.

This is the link to the site itself: http://wunderkin.com/index.php
To the forums: http://wunderkin.proboards.com/

And to make you even more interested, here is a picture of the water breed.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it true? Is it really awesome?


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, just look at all the stuff you'll be able to do. Plus, you can't deny, that dragon looks awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2010)

Do they fall down stairs? :V


----------



## Oovie (Jul 16, 2010)

> I'M PEI! And you will totally, absolutely, learn to  looooooooooooooove me. >:3
> 
> Because I'm awsome.. and yeah.  Totally. Absolutely. Rawrly. Durrh-ly.
> 
> ...


Well, the people sure seem casual enough.



> YOU DARE TO DEFY MY RAWRLY-NESS?! Off with you're arm!  Err.. Head...
> 
> 
> Golly! I'm losing my ability to think....  rawrly, Dude. Haha. Welcome to my awesome sauce thread. Totally. So yah.  Welcome. HAhaha.
> ...


What is "rawwwwrly"?


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, like with anything else, you will have the strange people.


----------



## Machine (Jul 17, 2010)

Registrations are down. Convincing.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Isn't this technically an advertisement? Flag it


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Registrations are down. Convincing.


 
Actually, the site is still in the works. If you would have read, you would know. They aren't down. The forums are up. You just need to wait.


And sorry for the wrong board. I am not on here often, and I didn't see that board.


----------

